# Seasonic Platinum-1000 1000 W



## crmaris (Oct 26, 2011)

Seasonic entered the Platinum party late since they wanted to make a big and well planned entrance. After many rumors, spy photos and lots of unconfirmed data Seasonic's Platinum series is finally released and is ready to fight for the crown. The stronger of the two fresh units, the Platinum-1000W, will be the test subject of today's review. 

*Show full review*


----------



## Frizz (Oct 31, 2011)

To be honest I expected this unit to get a 10/10  and I am sure it will to those that don't mind the price. I am very impressed with their gold x-series 750watt and it was by far the best power supply I've used so I don't expect any less from their new 1000W. This will definitely be in the list on my next upgrade .


----------



## djisas (Oct 31, 2011)

I feel compelled to replace my great zalman unit by a brand new 860w seasonic platinum, since i had an S12 that lasted years until i passed her on to someone else, I loved it (it saved my pc from a meltdown with the worst ever made psu...)...


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 31, 2011)

Compared to what top gold units have run the price is pretty good. I guess I was right to trust seasonic. I've been recommending this unit before there were reviews. It's fully modular unlike the superflower 1000w platinum and it's def. not a waste of time like the enermax offerings.


----------



## scooper22 (Nov 1, 2011)

More Platimun in the region of 350 W - 600 W please... However that would only save a few Watt, but every little counts


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2011)

crmaris, I just wanted to say *thank you * for bringing TPU some top-notch PSU reviews! Keep it up!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## John Doe (Nov 11, 2011)

Meh unit IMO. According to [H], Transient (instant) response is weak;

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/01/seasonic_platinum1000_1_kilowatt_power_supply_review/7

340mV on +12v at %25 load. Solid modern units don't drop this much. For example, an older TPQ-850 drops 200mV:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2007/09/12/antec_truepower_quattro_850w/7

With that said, cooling is meh, it lacks multi-rail OCP, and the unit is on the overpriced side. You can get a HCP-1200 for $20 more. Or a Silencer 910 for $130 AR rather than paying $260 for this. 

[H] is hyping this up with phrases like "BUY NOW BUTTON", which leads me to think they're marketing the unit with the ad for this PSU on their site. It's not an "excellent 10/10" unit, nor the best price/performance. It regulates amazingly, but people will buy this because it's SeaSonic and Platinum (saves a few dollars over Gold) rated.


----------



## KithKhan (Nov 11, 2011)

*Great review, and wow!*

This is the first thorough PSU review I've ever read.  I love the use of the oscilliscope to measure the ripple voltages, as well as the efficiency-under-load stats which I've seen in the past.  The explanation of all the parts involved was also very interesting.  Great work!

It'd be cool to see a comparison with some of this unit's competitors on all of the tests, and not just some of the more common ones.  I really don't have much of a reference point for this information yet.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 19, 2012)

Over rated PSU for the price?


Just wanted to share some of my observations that I have made on the Platinum 1000 and Platinum 860 parts.

From the date that this review in October of 2011 was done I have noticed that the newer reviews of the Platinum 1000 have improved electronic parts and design on the inside.

Revisions of parts? or is the "XP" mean experiemental?

Oct 2011 Platinum 1000 at TPU review.










March 2012 at OCAholic review.








Also the newer part Platinum 860 is very close to being October 2011's Platinum 1000 in electronic make up.
From Planet3DNow Review.


----------



## Eliomiller (Jul 14, 2016)

Does anyone here know the pinout of this unit with cables pinout ?


----------

